

How solar energy storage could make Tesla much more than an automaker - diafygi
http://qz.com/241973/how-solar-energy-storage-could-make-tesla-much-more-than-an-automaker/

======
diafygi
I work in solar in California, and energy storage + solar is seen as the next
evolution of solar projects. They are much better at combatting utility demand
charges, which are likely to become commonplace.

